

20 Reasons Why Vapid BuzzFeed-Style List Posts Make You Look Like An Idiot - lelandf
http://leland.me/buzzfeed-style-list-posts/

======
unimpressive
My hypothesis is that anybody who writes an article entitled "20 Hot Female
Web Designers That Will Take Your Breath Away" is missing an intuitive sense
of what does and doesn't belong in a professional publication, and that
anybody who instantly cringed at the title fortunately doesn't need your
advice. Which I guess means I think that your post is basically correct, but
redundant.

